# Looking for a new phone and new plan



## Freduardo (Nov 17, 2019)

My fiancee is from the UK. She just moved here. I am trying to get her a new phone. What is the most affordable plan with decent coverage, unlimited data, and international calling built in? The websites and stores seem designed to confuse people.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Where is "here" ? This is an international forum. Just go to the web sites of your local telcom companies and check them all.


----------



## Freduardo (Nov 17, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Where is "here" ? This is an international forum. Just go to the web sites of your local telcom companies and check them all.


apologies for my ethnocentric nature, I figured with the tech guy podcast being in california, the default was the United States.

where as stated, the websites seem designed to confuse.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You still have said where here is?

That said.....my here is the USA and here we have something called StraightTalk. Which is a pay as you go service on a 30 day format. They do have an international service. See the link below.

https://www.straighttalk.com/wps/portal/home


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I did a calling plan where i can use it on any phone and was cheap enough at the time.

I haven't seen a decent international plan yet that didn't involve Canada/Mexico for mobile providers.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Freduardo said:


> the tech guy podcast being in california


I think you are are referring to Leo Laporte who broadcasts as The Tech Guy out of California but that's not the same as this site and there is no affiliation. Tech Support Guy's owner Mike Cermak participates regularly on a radio show called Computer America but I believe they are based in Houston. Mr. Cermak/Tech Support Guy is based in Pennsylvania. Still, even though it's all the U.S.A., many people may say "here" and be referring to other countries so it's best to specify to avoid confusion which leads to getting the responses that best suit what you're looking for.


----------

